# SouthEast Regional Rainbow Gathering



## Jasper Fox

September 11th-21st

Rumor at the moment is somewhere in NC.

The directions won't be released until closer to time.

If anyone wants to go, hit me up, and I'll shoot you the number to call. They have a recording you listen to. 

Just thought some people might want to know 

MuCh LoVe family


----------



## psychofoamer

nevermind


----------



## Jasper Fox

thank you for changing that.


----------



## Jasper Fox

Leadbellytherxrcur said:


> nevermind


Again, thank you


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc

One day I'll make it to one of them.


----------



## Jasper Fox

Andrea Van Scoyoc said:


> One day I'll make it to one of them.


I always encourage that desire  gatherings have done wonders for my life and many people I care about as well!!


----------



## Parker Free

I'd like to check them out sometime as well.


----------



## Jasper Fox

Parker Free said:


> I'd like to check them out sometime as well.


Doooooo it!! Hehehe ;-)


----------



## shred till yer dead

hey where is the heartland gathering this year i will be in the area around then so i may make an appearance


----------



## shred till yer dead

like where in nc


----------



## Jasper Fox

shred till yer dead said:


> like where in nc


I'll send you a PM with the phone number to the light line. Exact location still hasn't been released. Probably won't be until right before.


----------



## Mike sun

Jasper Fox said:


> September 11th-21st
> 
> Rumor at the moment is somewhere in NC.
> 
> The directions won't be released until closer to time.
> 
> If anyone wants to go, hit me up, and I'll shoot you the number to call. They have a recording you listen to.
> 
> Just thought some people might want to know
> 
> MuCh LoVe family


O could I get the number fam


----------



## domo

Man.....imma miss this one. Hey does anyone know of a gathering in November december January?


----------



## Karma

Jasper Fox said:


> September 11th-21st
> 
> Rumor at the moment is somewhere in NC.
> 
> The directions won't be released until closer to time.
> 
> If anyone wants to go, hit me up, and I'll shoot you the number to call. They have a recording you listen to.
> 
> Just thought some people might want to know
> 
> MuCh LoVe family


Shoot me the # puhlease


----------



## Zach bednaz

Shoot me the numba bruh


----------



## Aerophyte

Jasper Fox said:


> September 11th-21st
> 
> Rumor at the moment is somewhere in NC.
> 
> The directions won't be released until closer to time.
> 
> If anyone wants to go, hit me up, and I'll shoot you the number to call. They have a recording you listen to.
> 
> Just thought some people might want to know
> 
> MuCh LoVe family


Yeee this'll be my first rainbow gathering I'm able to go to, can I get the numberrr?


----------



## adventureangela

Jasper Fox said:


> September 11th-21st
> 
> Rumor at the moment is somewhere in NC.
> 
> The directions won't be released until closer to time.
> 
> If anyone wants to go, hit me up, and I'll shoot you the number to call. They have a recording you listen to.
> 
> Just thought some people might want to know


----------



## adventureangela

Ya plz PM me the number!!


----------

